# Moving HT to a New Room.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been talking about moving my gear from this glorified closet of a room to a much larger room since last year....well the time has come and I for one can't be much happier. Now I'm asking for suggestions, recommendations and just plain old advice on several areas such as speaker placement, seating placement and last but not least acoustical treatments. Which is something that is on my list this tax season I'm forgoing any AV upgrades this year for acoustical treatment so I will be talking to you guys over a Gik real soon. 

The included PDF will have all the measurements of the new room and if I forgot one let me know and I will get that ASAP.

Thank You 

Tony.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like you have a nice ceiling height in that room. 

Is it possible to wall off the utility room? That would let us get away from the angled entry way and keep things more symmetric by facing the left wall of your drawing - assuming you can cover the bay window.

Bryan


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Bryan,

Walling off the utility permanently is something the wife won't go for, it's really a small spare bedroom that has been turned into a storage area. If your asking is it possible to cover the bay window with treatments that shouldn't be an issue. I think I could get away with a temporary wall using something like GIK's screen panel this would keep the wife happy, the house was built in 1905 so the ceiling height is 9' in every room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

OK. That would still likely be the best way to go. I just don't see the other end working and having to shift everything left when the wall is only 7'7" to start with - then having walkway issues with speakers by the entry, etc.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to be sure I'm following along you suggest to put the gear towards the bay window I'm I correct? Okay if going that route I will have to take into account the old school radiator that runs 7' across the window.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you build a false wall?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay I failed to communicate that this room is in the front part of the house and it's street side so I doubt that the good city of Chicago would allow me to get away with building a false wall that blocks the windows along with my wife, treatments that block that area not an issue but a wall would be a no go and not to mention my insurance won't be happy.

Here again this failure is mine for not communicating this to you Bryan sorry for any confusion.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem. From the outside, it wouldn't look any different - just like a window with curtains on it.


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I might have missed this but is the radiator still in use?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Stroh said:


> I might have missed this but is the radiator still in use?


Yes it is and it's an old cast iron radiator the guy I bought the house from said that it weighs in the neighborhood of 300 pounds.

Bryan I talked to the wife about doing the false wall and she's not cool with it, these are the day's I wish I was single :devil::bigsmile:
Question what if I setup along the long wall?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can set up facing the top wall of the sketch certainly. It just severely limits the combination of viewing distance, distance behind you for good bass response, and how big the surround field would be.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay scratch that ideal, since the wife has banned me from building any walls I know I may have mentioned this earlier if were to use the screen panel you guys offer will that be better than nothing at all? Along those lines I also thought if I where to give the TV console about 2' of clearance from the radiator that it would limit any chance of heat getting my gear since the radiator is still in perfect working order.

I like the setup you suggested an would like to make it work unfortunately there will have to be compromises made IE no building of walls. So even with that would that be considered the ideal placement for this room?

Thank You

Tony.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Given the restrictions, I think facing the window wall would be your best option. The Screens won't help replicate even boundary gain but how much of an impact that is will depend on how close to the walls you end up being with the speakers. It will certainly help in terms of reflections though as long as we can do panels on the other side.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

bpape said:


> Given the restrictions, I think facing the window wall would be your best option. The Screens won't help replicate even boundary gain but how much of an impact that is will depend on how close to the walls you end up being with the speakers. It will certainly help in terms of reflections though as long as we can do panels on the other side.



Okay so by the window it is thank you Bryan, I plan on installing the necessary treatments for this room. My original plan was to buy a new receiver once the Feds cut my check but after reading the information that's out there by Ethan Winer and on GIK's site it made sense. So I rather spend some money on treatments this year and the AVR next year.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Broadband bass absorbers in the front right corner. Tri Traps would minimize the footprint required.

Screens (2) in the opening on the left to help with balancing reflections in the opening.

242 panels on the right wall for reflections and decay time control.

2-3 thick absorbers like Monsters on the rear wall to address bass cancellations off of the rear wall.

Pending how close the speakers end up to the front wall - you may need a couple of panels there too. Ideally, the entire front wall would be dead but that would be a DIY project.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

When you say broadband bass absorbers are you talking about the 244 panels? The fronts would be between 3' to 4' off the front wall.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Tri Traps for the front corners.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Got it, thank you. Sorry for the many questions, that back right corner would it be left empty since 2 monster bass traps are going on the back wall? and hopefully the last question I have being that the front speakers will be 3' to 4' off that front wall would it still be a good ideal to place some 242 panels there? Once again sorry for the many questions just want to cover my bases so I can order all I need at one time.

Thank You 

Tony.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem.

The middle of the rear wall is more important Would love to do 3 back there but not really enough space to do it right.

Front wall - from a boundary interaction perspective, 4' should mitigate that need. Still though, maybe a DIY solution using 2" OC703 and cloth would be good to do for preventing reflections from the surrounds from contaminating the front soundstage - if that will pass WAF.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

bpape said:


> maybe a DIY solution using 2" OC703 and cloth would be good to do for preventing reflections from the surrounds from contaminating the front soundstage - if that will pass WAF.


Well that could have worked but my wife has seen the panels you guys produce and she likes them, so anything I could make would be met with: why doesn't your panels look like theirs and that's not how theirs looks.:sad:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry for bringing this thread back from the dead but I just placed my order with GIK today and I'm looking forward to getting my hands on them.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We appreciate the business. Drop me a note if there's anything I can help with.

Bryan


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Bryan, and will do if I run into some issues.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I received an email from Christina letting me know that my order should be ready to ship out on the 15th.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

My panels arrived yesterday in good shape so all that's left is mounting these bad boys and a big Thank You to the Guys and Gals over at GIK.

I do have a question Bryan I will have two panels left over where would you recommend placing these last two?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Remind me what all you have and where all of the rest is going please. I assume it will be 2 242's that are left?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Okay I mounted both monster traps on the back wall, two tri-traps in the front corner and four 242 traps on the side walls at the first reflection points, so all that remain are two 242 panels.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

So you have 3 on the right wall and 1 on the left I assume since a lot of the left reflections will fall in the open area to the laundry which is just a curtain?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Two on the right and two on the left, since the the fronts are four and a half feet off the front wall it puts the fronts past the opening.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If they're symmetric to each other, you're not catching all the reflections on the right wall I'm sure. I'd think you'd need at least one more on that side. My initial thoughts were 4 on the right and 2 on the left

Bryan


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are some photos to give you an ideal.










the right wall 










the left wall

Sorry about the mess it's still a work in progress:R


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Are your real seats going to end up that close???


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

yes since the back wall measures about five feet from the current listening positions.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I would use the others high on the front wall then for reflections from the surrounds.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

How high are we talking, up like against the ceiling or a foot or two lower than that? Also would I place them toward the edges of the bay window or more towards the middle? Sorry for all the questions but these last two are difficult to place. BTW the panels are a big hit with the wife now that she has seen them in person and Thanks for the help Bryan.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Got a pic of the front wall?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Mmmm. Well, that's not going to work. 

I would probably then use them at the ceiling reflection points.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I had the same thought as well there's a ceiling fan which is never used I thought if I hanged them about a foot to a foot and a half off the ceiling it would clear the fan would that be an issue? The guy who owned this house before me had a thing for ceiling fans every room in the house has one except for the bathrooms which was a surprise.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For reflections, that'll be just fine.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks again Bryan I'll post pics when I'm done hanging them up, all that's left to complete this room is paint and new seating will post pics of the room when I'm done overhauling it as well.


----------

